# DISH Network™ Launches DishDVR Advantage Package



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH Network™ Launches DishDVR Advantage Package*

All-Inclusive Price Guarantees No Hidden Charges or Fees

2007 International CES

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network™ satellite TV service announced today from the 2007 International Consumer Electronics Show the rollout of its DishDVR Advantage Package, the first-ever DVR bundle offered by a pay-TV provider.

The DishDVR Advantage Package saves customers 7 percent over items purchased separately. For $49.99 per month, DISH Network customers will receive America's Top 200 with local channels where available and a dual-tuner standard definition receiver. The offer also includes DISH Network's 18-month Home Protection Plan, which provides priority technical support, free replacement of equipment, video cabling and power surge repairs, reduced priced in-home service and free installation when a customer moves.

The price of the DishDVR Advantage Package has no hidden charges, therefore the advertised price is what customers will see on their bills. The package will be available to customers starting Feb. 1, 2007.

"Consumers want more control over their TV viewing experience, which is why the DVR is one of the most sought-after consumer electronics on the market today," said Bobby Billman, senior vice president of Marketing for DISH Network. "DISH Network is pleased to offer consumers a simple way to combine an industry-leading DVR with unparalleled programming, all at an extremely affordable price."

Customers interested in high definition can opt for the HD version of the DishDVR Advantage Package, which includes the industry-leading ViP622 DVR and DishHD programming for an additional $20 per month. DISH Network is the nation's leader in HD programming, with 30 national HD channels and HD local channels available to more than 50 percent of U.S. TV households.

As an added bonus, new customers can realize further savings: DISH Network's $100 back offer and, for HD subscribers, an additional $100 HD Bonus (each offer amounts to $10 per month in credit for the first 10 months of service after a mail-in redemption). Thus, for the first 10 months, a new customer with a standard definition DVR will pay only $39.99 per month, and one with the ViP622 DVR will pay only $49.99 per month - essentially getting their HD programming package for free.

To order DISH Network or for more information, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit your local retailer, or visit www.dishnetwork.com.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Interesting. I wonder if existing subs can switch to this plan or it is only for new subs. Right now if you want to have the same channels your looking at DishHD Gold at $69.99 + locals at $8.99 and if that also covers the DVR fee and Lease fee that is another $5.98 and $6.00 for a total of 90.96, that would save someone $20.97 a month AND give them the Home Protection Plan. This seems too good to be true, even if it doesn't include the DVR fee or lease fee it still saves your $8.99 a month. Can't wait to see more details on this.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

no, this offer is for the sd dual duner dvr -- probably a 522 or 625.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Actually it does cover HD too:



> Customers interested in high definition can opt for the HD version of the DishDVR Advantage Package, which includes the industry-leading ViP622 DVR and DishHD programming for an additional $20 per month. DISH Network is the nation's leader in HD programming, with 30 national HD channels and HD local channels available to more than 50 percent of U.S. TV households.


I did screw up on my pricing though. I thought AT180/Gold became AT200 but it's not, it's really AT120/Silver so my prices should drop another $10.00 if I'm not mistaken. Still, if it includes the lease and DVR fee it's a good deal.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This is a good deal ---
$49.99 is $42.99 AT200 + $5 locals + $5.98 DVR fee + $ Home Protection Plan
$69.99 is $42.99 AT200 + $5 locals + $20 HD + $5.98 DVR fee + $ Home Protection Plan

New SD subs get $10 off per month ($39.99) for 10 months.
New HD subs get $20 off per month ($49.99) for 10 months.

The lease fee is for additional receivers, such as customers who used Dish-n-it Up for the 622 upgrades.
New subs get the $6 lease fee as part of their package. (That isn't cool for old subs.)


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

Do you think existing customers will be able to get on this channel package?
Or is this like a promo deal?

I would hope that ti would be a standard package like Top200 or Top250.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't see why existing customers couldn't get this (other than the $10 off for $10 months for being a new customer and $10 off for being a new DishHD customer if someone already has DishHD).


----------



## jericho (May 29, 2002)

The question for existing customers is....how much for DVR or HD-DVR receiver upgrade.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I just got off the phone with a Dish CSR ("David" from New Delhi ) who told me this is only available to new subscribers. Sucks to be me to have to pay $67 for the same service.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The PR implies it will be available to everyone.

_The package will be available to customers starting Feb. 1, 2007._

I could well be reading too much into that, but then at the bottom they add

_As an added bonus, new customers can realize further savings: _

and go on to detail the effective monthly price after new subscriber rebates are applied. So there must be a class of customer that doesn't get the added bonus - let's call them "existing customers."

Does this cover all DVRs on an account, or do additional DVRs still get hit with the full $5.98?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My assumption is that it includes _*a*_ DVR ... and one DVR fee to cover it. Until we see the fine print we don'y know.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Would really suck if existing Customers can't get it. That is some significant coin one could save. I would be all over that like a 23 ounce Blue Moon......


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

jericho said:


> The question for existing customers is....how much for DVR or HD-DVR receiver upgrade.


Good question--do they still stick us for the 69.99 upgrade fee?

Also, does the 49.99 include the lease fee (if the 522/625 is one's only receiver) or do we still get slapped with the extra 5.99 fee?


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's the message I sent to Dish:

Dear Mr. Ergen,

This message is regarding the DishDVR Advantage Package.

News Item: "EchoStar Communications Corporation and its DISH Network satellite TV service announced today from the 2007 International Consumer Electronics Show the rollout of its DishDVR Advantage Package, the first-ever DVR bundle offered by a pay-TV provider.

The DishDVR Advantage Package saves customers 7 percent over items purchased separately. For $49.99 per month, DISH Network customers will receive America’s Top 200 with local channels where available and a dual-tuner standard definition receiver. The offer also includes DISH Network’s 18-month Home Protection Plan, which provides priority technical support, free replacement of equipment, video cabling and power surge repairs, reduced priced in-home service and free installation when a customer moves."

I just got off the phone with a Dish CSR who promptly told me this is only for new subscribers (and was very rude about it, too). I currently pay $67 per month for the same service offered above and am writing you to verify or not verify that I won't be allowed to save my hard-earned dollars just because I'm already a subscriber?

Please tell me this isn't so.

*****

And here's the official response I received from Dish:

Dear Sir, 



Thanks for the email. The below promotionis indeed specific to our new customers only. Hopefully in the near futurethere will be an existing customer offer that mirrors the new customer offer.Right now, there has been no existing customer promotion available to upgradeto a vip622 HD DVR for free. 



Sorry for the inconvenience. Please let meknow if you have any other questions. 



Sincerely, 

Eric VanLaethem

EchoStar Satellite L.L.C.

Dba DISH Network


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

psnarula said:


> no, this offer is for the sd dual duner dvr -- probably a 522 or 625.


no it is for the 622 HD DVR


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

they never think of the old ones like us. I use Tivo now have a great day or night


----------



## Rkw1111 (Mar 14, 2006)

gintzj said:


> no it is for the 622 HD DVR


That is incorrect, according to the press release:

The DishDVR Advantage Package saves customers 7 percent over items purchased separately. For $49.99 per month, DISH Network customers will receive America's Top 200 with local channels where available *and a dual-tuner standard definition receiver.*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Actually both -- $49.99 per month w/SD DVR, $69.99 per month w/HD DVR.


----------



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

So old subs will still get stuck with a $6 lease fee?


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

So unless I'm totally confused, DVR Advantage doesn't even concern us current subscribers (only for new customers)???


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't understand what this program is... does this mean the DVR and Lease fees are now free??


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> *DISH Network™ Launches DishDVR Advantage Package*
> 
> The DishDVR Advantage Package saves customers 7 percent over items purchased separately. For $49.99 per month, DISH Network customers will receive America's Top 200 with local channels where available and a dual-tuner standard definition receiver. The offer also includes DISH Network's 18-month Home Protection Plan, which provides priority technical support, free replacement of equipment, video cabling and power surge repairs, reduced priced in-home service and free installation when a customer moves.
> 
> The price of the DishDVR Advantage Package has no hidden charges, therefore the advertised price is what customers will see on their bills. The package will be available to customers starting Feb. 1, 2007.


I don't see the DVR fee mentioned anywhere in this release. Am I missing something? Yeah sure we'll get a dvr, but it will be useless unless the service is included.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Upon further review if the new Top 200 is just the old Top 120 @ $42.99 with price increase, plus locals @ $5.00, pluse DHPP @ $5.99, that would be $53.98, if purchased separately.

So by bundling together for $49.99, you would be saving 7.39% which is "over 7%", per the claim.

Each time I look at this, it appears that the DVR fee would still need to be added.

Any thoughts?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The DVR fee is INCLUDED in the DVRAdvantage prices.
$42.99 AT200 + $5 locals + $5.98 DVR fee + Home Protection -> $49.99 DVRAdvantage

Add $20 for HD or add $20/$22 for an upgrade to AT250 and one Premium Pack ($22 for HBO, $20 for the others).


----------



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

Thats a good deal - I have a 721 and a 508, with the top 60 (soon to be 100) program, along with the home protection program for a total of $49.97. For an extra 3 cents, I would get 100 additional channels (of which there would generally be nothing on). 

On the plus side, I like my 721 and 508 more than the 625/522 machines. Good thing they are not raising the price of the top 60/100 program; and there is no $5 DVR fee for either of these two receivers.


----------



## bonesman (Jan 13, 2007)

jamber1301 said:


> So old subs will still get stuck with a $6 lease fee?


The fees stay the same for current subs per a advanced tech at Dish only a new cust will qualify as for the existing subs?????????? nothing has been said yet if it will happen.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

Sound Bad For Us, But Not Charlie Ergen. My Kids Would Say That Sucks.. NO HD DVR FOR MOTORHOME OR 5TH WHEEL TRAILER. MR.ERGEN WROTE THIS IDEA ON TOILET PAPER, While sitting on the toilet..


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Great new features and program packages for new users without fees!

Thanks Charlie, thanks.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

I Geuss Charlie Ergen going to eat raw eggs on Monday, Enless Tony can wake up and smell the saw dust. What about us.. Guys.. They must not appreciate us anymore, I wonder what would happen we all switched to DirecTV. For DirecTV free DVR, Then came back 6 months. I bet Charlie Ergen would change HIS offer quick on us.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

La Push Commercial Codman said:


> Sound Bad For Us, But Not Charlie Ergen. My Kids Would Say That Sucks.. NO HD DVR FOR MOTORHOME OR 5TH WHEEL TRAILER. MR.ERGEN WROTE THIS IDEA ON TOILET PAPER, While sitting on the toilet..





La Push Commercial Codman said:


> I Geuss Charlie Ergen going to eat raw eggs on Monday, Enless Tony can wake up and smell the saw dust. What about us.. Guys.. They must not appreciate us anymore, I wonder what would happen we all switched to DirecTV. For DirecTV free DVR, Then came back 6 months. I bet Charlie Ergen would change HIS offer quick on us.


We have not seen the offer yet, only a press release suggesting a few details. No need to fly off the handle on the issue.

But if you must go to DirecTV - :wave: buh bye.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

James Long said:


> We have not seen the offer yet, only a press release suggesting a few details. No need to fly off the handle on the issue.
> 
> But if you must go to DirecTV - :wave: buh bye.


 No James, I have been with Dish for 8 year, not planing to say bye, since distant networks our in the R.V., NO WAY.. There has to be a offer for hd dvr for 99 bucks, Talk to dish network soon. Company's been too good me..


----------

